# Do you get embarrassed sharing your music tastes with other people?



## Tater Tot

For instance, say you're riding in the car with a group of friends who have different music tastes and you want to put in a cd, or hook in mp3. Do you decide not to in fear of what they would think of it? Do you play it but sit uncomfortably during it? Or do you just take it in stride?

I HATTEEEEE playing music I like around other people


----------



## tanstaafl28

Nope. I like what I like. They can like what they like. Screw them if they don't like my taste in music. That's why it's MY TASTE and not theirs.


----------



## Raichu

UGH I THOUGHT THAT WAS JUST MEEEEEEE

I get all self-conscious. I hate it about myself, but I do. >.<


----------



## stone100674

Nope. I like what I like, and when we are in my car it's my music.


----------



## phony

I agree with snooty guard guy with the spear and robo-genie. xD
(just joking guys, your avatars are nice<3)

I like what I like :3 If my "friends" are going to judge me and go "Woah. I think your music is lame.* You *are lame, and I can't respect your personal preferences"... I guess that means they aren't really my friends.


----------



## Kriash

I develop serious music ADD whenever I have friends listening to my music. I am not sure why, but I guess I always feel like they don't like the song so I song and genre hop like crazy. :/
Most of my friends don't listen to the same sort of music as me at all though  might be why.


----------



## wormy

I can relate to this feeling completely.

It's because people take music taste way too seriously. I mean, to the point where they'll consciously use it as a way to choose friends or romantic partners. Isn't that absurd, though? It's the same way people make selections based on the way another person is dressed. We brand ourselves with things that are barely telling of who we are as people...

I like all kinds of music, but some of my favorite bands are metal. That's always surprising to people for some reason. My roommate last year admitted she thought we weren't going to get along after she saw my music likes on Facebook, but we almost immediately clicked after meeting.


----------



## Morrissey

All my friends listen to different music and they know what I like so I feel comfortable around them. But when someone asks what kind of music I like, I get a bit.. nervous? Wouldn't say I'm embarassed, but still. :3


----------



## narwhalcupcake

Hahaha, yes, actually. When I imagine myself (oh my infp ways...) showing others my music, I always think it'd be all badass to just show them and not care what they think. Then when reality kicks in, and someone asks in real life, I always seem to hold back. I generalize and says the specific genres instead of bands. There is this constant judgement factor. I'll think about all of the judgements they may make, and wonder if they will still like me. Then worry about having a bad reputation, or something else ridiculous like that. So yes, I am kind of embarrassed in a way.


----------



## Kito

I get pretty nervous but just let them listen anyway. It's important to remember that them not liking your music =/= your music being bad.


----------



## Doom

That is the good thing about having a fairly diverse taste in music, I put on something they like for when they're with me then have my own music for when I'm by myself. I have a fair bit of music I play jokingly like Apache - Gangsta Bitch which we heard from the Saints Row 2 OST and he finds it hilarious, or the full version of the Sopranos theme song though most of the time its Psytrance then I go back to my Metal or whatever when I'm in the mood for.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

Uhhh, no, I don't even think I've ever thought about this.


----------



## Gel E.

No! I am proud of my musical preference but I would feel a bit sad if others won't like it (which happened a lot before). My friends who are musicians would understand it. If people ask me for my musical preferences, It will take me forever to tell them or I'll just say that it isn't popular or I'll show them my iPod playlist content. 

Even though I am proud of my musical preference, I'd rather keep it to myself.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

tanstaafl28 said:


> Nope. I like what I like. They can like what they like. Screw them if they don't like my taste in music. That's why it's MY TASTE and not theirs.



Exactly. Could not have said it any better. Play it out loud *as in be proud of and share your musical interests, not meaning cranking it up to 11 just to piss people off.* I don't care if I get all sorts of looks and comments that negatively state what I listen to. So what If I am a Connoissuer of Metal and Classical music. Your music may be popular but popular doesn't necessarily mean it is better, usually just means it is more readily accessible and people will immitate interests simply to fit into their social niche. It does not mean they actually truly like it, they are just feigning it for the sake of a flawed, pointless social construct.

People really should open themselves to multiple genres and search out performers on their own time, not necessarily going off of recommendations or a random search. A good example of why they should do their own search could be the hypothetical example of someone wanting to try and listen to metal. This can apply to ANY genre of music (I used to be the same way with Rap and Hiphop)
Individual A to Individual B: I want to get into metal, I know you listen to some, any recommendations?
Individual B: (lists off a few bands that all have the same exact feel. I will give Slipknot as an example because it is a band many people would recognize as well as the fact that it is a VERY frequently given example by some people.)
Individual A: They suck so all metal sucks.

Instead of giving recommendations that all share the same feel/general style, they could have gone about it better by stating it more this way (which is how I go about recommending bands actually.)
"I know a few bands you can try out. If you don't like one you can always try another since they do not sound alike. *proceeds to list bands and give a quick summary of their general sound as well as what I would feel is an exemplary song by them. I also recommend to listen to more than just one song by them*"

In regards to metal, the recommendations I usually give tend to be (I do include metalcore, technically not metal but it helps cover the crossovers between hardcore punk and metal) Gives a pretty solid base to work from and with either pandora or yourtube rcommended videos, if they like one it can lead them to more that they like.

~Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath
~Dream Theater - The Mirror
~Insomnium - Down with the Sun
~Iron Maiden - Rhyme of the Ancient Mariner
~Killswitch Engage - Rose of Sharyn
~Kamelot - Ghost Opera
~Pantera - Walk
~Epica - Mother of Light 
~Decapitated - Spheres of Madness
~Arcturus - Alone
~Periphery - Icarus Lives


----------



## countrygirl90

I,m more determined in this case, if people don,t respect my choice then I don,t care what they would feel ,specially in case of music ,because I,m selfish in this matter .Music is way of expressing my emotions and nobody can,t stop me from doing so ,:crazy:.


----------



## tanstaafl28

phony said:


> I agree with snooty guard guy with the spear and robo-genie. xD
> (just joking guys, your avatars are nice<3)
> 
> I like what I like :3 If my "friends" are going to judge me and go "Woah. I think your music is lame.* You *are lame, and I can't respect your personal preferences"... I guess that means they aren't really my friends.


"Snooty guard guy with the spear" is *Don Quixote*, one of my favorite literary characters (who said this can't be educational?).


----------



## milti

I get nervous too. I barely sing or play anything I like out loud in front of other people (unless I'm drunk, lolz) and I don't judge what other people are playing in their cars. My brother is a huge music-snob and he's spent most of his life ridiculing my taste (all in good fun, I guess) so I'm a bit possessive and secretive about my ipod and musical tastes.

On the other hand, I've got friends I exchange with and introduce new music to. If a whole group of people are singing or playing, I will join in, and then people are like "omg, you're familiar with this??"

A lot of what I like is also sad indie stuff (lolz) and most people seem to dislike indie a lot. I don't know why. Indie artists are usually so talented.


----------



## Adversary

I am always curious of what they think about it, but don't really care if they like it or not. I have a varied taste in music, so I can always just put on something I think other people might like anyway.


----------



## friendly80sfan

I don't play music I like around anyone except my family. I like a lot of strange, obscure music and I don't think my friends would like it. My family doesn't like much of anything that I listen to, so I figure my friends would have a similar reaction. I will mention bands that I like and talk about my music, but I don't make them listen to it.


----------



## Lawless Land

I don't get embarrassed, I know people who should be embarrassed because their taste is so bad.


----------

